# Unstoppable tortoise running around our house



## Mmartinka93 (Dec 31, 2018)

Hi, maybe this probably sounds stupid but I don't know what to do with my Russian tortoise. I've had him for more than 10 years, he's been really active all the time. He always stayed in his terrarium and sometimes we took him out of there because he was running there like crazy and was hitting the walls. But it's been over a month he's living out of his place, he's just running around our house all day long, he sleeps for maybe 3 hours and then keeps on running again. It's really annoying because he keeps waking us up at night. I just don't know what's wrong with him now. Any ideas?


----------



## JoesMum (Dec 31, 2018)

You made trouble for yourself when you allowed him to roam your house. He knows there is a bigger world out there now and ALL of it needs patrolling for invaders who may want to steal his territory or his food.

The floors of your home are not safe for a tortoise. The tort is away from the heat, humidity and UVB it needs to be healthy. There are far too many things that can be eaten deliberately or accidentally - dust bunnies & human hair cause gut blockages - brightly coloured things get eaten whether they're edible or not. You only have to be distracted for a moment and these things get ingested or the tortoise gets stepped on or escapes. All these things feature far too often on this forum unfortunately.

Russians may be small, but they are one of the most active species. They need a very large enclosure - at least 1.5x2.2 metres in area. It needs to be secure as they are brilliant at climbing.

I recommend that you create a very large outdoor enclosure for the warmer months. This thread will help give you some ideas for prolonging the season:
https://tortoiseforum.org/threads/outdoor-accommodation-in-a-colder-uk-climate.140866/

And in the winter months, if you cannot create something equally large indoors, then hibernation is probably kindest as mature male testudo do not settle.


----------



## Mmartinka93 (Dec 31, 2018)

Thanks a lot. Oh god, that's not good  

During spring, summer and the beginning of autumn, he's outside. Now is snow in Czech Republic so we have to keep him at home. 

Well, his enclosure is even bigger than you recommended, it's 3x2 meters. He was always okay inside and was going out sometimes when he got really wild and he was hitting the walls really hard (we were scared he's going to hurt himself), then he got back and was happy there. We changed it many times so he's not bored there. It's just now. 
I'm really concerned he's not sleeping and don't understand how's possible that he's running all day long.


----------



## JoesMum (Dec 31, 2018)

Mmartinka93 said:


> Thanks a lot. Oh god, that's not good
> 
> During spring, summer and the beginning of autumn, he's outside. Now is snow in Czech Republic so we have to keep him at home.
> 
> ...


My male Greek was appalling the one winter I didn't hibernate him. He had a huge enclosure taking up our entire dining room floor and it still wasn't big enough. He was crashing round in the middle of the night; I could hear him from my bedroom.

It's not too late to put your tortoise somewhere cooler and wind yours down for hibernation


----------



## Mmartinka93 (Dec 31, 2018)

About the hibernation.. 
our vet told me it's quite dangerous as he never did this before. We wanted to do that when I got him but the previous owner didn't do this so he's not used to that. 
There's a big chance he'll die according to our vet.


----------



## JoesMum (Dec 31, 2018)

There isn't a risk if you do it properly. I question your vet's experience with tortoises. Hibernation is natural for this species. 

The tortoise needs winding down for two weeks prior to hibernation. Turn off the heat in the enclosure and the UVB, don't offer food, do soak for 20 minutes each morning and let nature take its course.

You need a place that is cold but not freezing. It needs to be steadily between 0 and 10C, ideally around 5C day and night. It must not drop below freezing point 0C. Some people use a refrigerator - we did in Joe's latter years as we couldn't guarantee warm spells where we live even in the middle of winter.

After a fortnight without food or heat, you tort will have pooped his last poop and will be much less active. 

Use a box a bit larger than your tortoise and pack it with straw or shredded paper. Put the tortoise in this box and secure the top so the tortoise cannot climb out.

Get a much bigger box and pack this with straw or shredded paper with the box containing the tortoise right in the middle of it so there's no chance of your tortoise squirming to an outside edge.

Place the big box in your cool place.

I use a wireless indoor-outdoor thermometer with a min-max function and put the outdoor sensor in the box with Joe so I can monitor the temperature in his box.

When the weather warms up, you can rouse your tortoise. He will need twice daily soaks of at least 30 minutes until he is back to normal activity and eating.


----------



## Mmartinka93 (Dec 31, 2018)

I believed the vet, I know it's natural for him but he's about 17 years old but never did this.. 

Thank you!!! I'll do it just like this. Really helpful


----------



## charlygal123 (Dec 31, 2018)

If he’s not sleeping have you tried putting him a smaller box at night with no light. I have two torts and my Greek is very active up early and always wanting to roam! At night I put her in a much smaller cardboard box and cover her up with “her blanket” no light no heat lamp (they do not need the heat lamps or lights 24/7) and so long as it’s really dark and snug she will sleep but she still gets up early! Worth a try for you I hope it helps


----------



## JoesMum (Dec 31, 2018)

charlygal123 said:


> If he’s not sleeping have you tried putting him a smaller box at night with no light. I have two torts and my Greek is very active up early and always wanting to roam! At night I put her in a much smaller cardboard box and cover her up with “her blanket” no light no heat lamp (they do not need the heat lamps or lights 24/7) and so long as it’s really dark and snug she will sleep but she still gets up early! Worth a try for you I hope it helps


Very true. An older Russian needs lower temperatures at night. 15C is fine


----------



## Yvonne G (Dec 31, 2018)

Of course, none of us can know for sure, but my GUESS is that the tortoise is "running" around at night because it's scared. It needs a safe place at night where predators can't get it, so he runs around trying to find that safe place.


----------



## Mmartinka93 (Dec 31, 2018)

I always turn off the lights in the evening, he just doesn't care  I'll try little bit colder for him tonight. 
Thank you!


----------



## Mmartinka93 (Dec 31, 2018)

Yvonne G said:


> Of course, none of us can know for sure, but my GUESS is that the tortoise is "running" around at night because it's scared. It needs a safe place at night where predators can't get it, so he runs around trying to find that safe place.


Wow, never thought of it like this. Thanks


----------



## TammyJ (Jan 2, 2019)

So are you going to go ahead and set him up for hibernation? Seems like he could use a good, long, cool rest anyway!


----------



## Loohan (Jan 2, 2019)

Boxies are of course far mellower than Russians, but i find my boxies seem quite content and cozy in even a small container (when i take them with me on winter vacation) so long as it is like 1/2 filled with dead leaves from the woods. In winter (and even largely in summer) they contentedly loaf around in a "safe, hidden" spot.


----------



## Stoneman (Jan 3, 2019)

I had a tortoise that ran around all the time just like you are mentioning, but an indian star. I sent in a fecal sample and it turned out to be a parasite I need to treat with antibiotic injections over the course of weeks. He is still my most restless tortoise, but nothing like at that time. I would recommend sending in a fecal sample to a lab. It might be a parasite or other infection driving him crazy.


----------



## charlygal123 (Jan 11, 2019)

Stoneman said:


> I had a tortoise that ran around all the time just like you are mentioning, but an indian star. I sent in a fecal sample and it turned out to be a parasite I need to treat with antibiotic injections over the course of weeks. He is still my most restless tortoise, but nothing like at that time. I would recommend sending in a fecal sample to a lab. It might be a parasite or other infection driving him crazy.



Never even thought of mentioning parasites and the like! Good advice x


----------

